# 2012 Dish HD



## Stewart Vernon

This is the Dish HD anticipation thread for 2012. Please discuss, speculate, and wish for new HD in this thread and not create new threads that splinter the conversation.

Below are some ground rules for this thread...

1. This is the thread to discuss new potential HD from Dish for 2012.
2. This is not the thread to discuss hardware, just channels.
3. This is not a Dish vs DirecTV thread. It doesn't matter if DirecTV does or does not have a given HD channel... there are other threads for that.
4. This is not a thread to discuss channels in dispute between Dish and another company. There are other threads for that.


----------



## Jhon69

Well Dish! is starting out 2012 in good form adding Epix3-382 in HD.

I can only hope that Epix Drive In-292 will go HD in the future?Soon?.


I thought I remembered I read somewhere that Encore was going to offer more of their channels in HD besides Encore E- 340?.Hope so.


----------



## gpollock87

FEARnet HD and WWE Network


----------



## phrelin

Personally, I have 99% of what I wanted - I'd like our local CW station in HD, but know that will come when the CBS O&O contract comes up (CBS owns The CW station) and will ultimately add to the cost of the package.

At some point everything will be in "HD" and it will all be called TV. Then the hassle will be over 3-D, I suppose.


----------



## kucharsk

We still don't have MoreMAX HD…


----------



## Presence

phrelin said:


> At some point everything will be in "HD" and it will all be called TV.


Pretty much. In fact, are separate forums for General and HD discussion even necessary anymore?


----------



## Don M

I would like to see all the premium movie channels that are broadcast in HD offered in HD on DISH. It would also be nice if at least one of the CW Superstation channels was offered in HD. My local CW is a sub channel of the ABC affiliate and is not available in HD OTA or otherwise.


----------



## Jhon69

Presence said:


> Pretty much. In fact, are separate forums for General and HD discussion even necessary anymore?


Yes,because the last count DISH has more SD subscribers than HD subscribers.


----------



## Deke Rivers

Chicagos local PBS - WTTW Channel 11


----------



## chris83

I would like to see our Fox Sports HD channel (436) show 100% of the events which are being produced in HD


----------



## MCHuf

I would like all of my local stations that broadcast in hd available on Dish in hd (CW, PBS, MyTV are all sd only on Dish). Every other provider in my area does this.


----------



## Jhon69

MCHuf said:


> I would like all of my local stations that broadcast in hd available on Dish in hd (CW, PBS, MyTV are all sd only on Dish). Every other provider in my area does this.


MCHuf:

Because this is the DISH HD wish tread,I don't know if you already have an over the air antenna up or not.If not check out www.antennaweb.org or www.tvfool.com and see if that might be an option.I do and the HD PQ is better over the air,plus with the 722k with the Dual Over The Air Tuners Module(MT2) I can record 4 programs at once(2OTA+2SAT) while watching a prerecorded program.Good Luck!

Also watching off a antenna is alot of subchannels!.


----------



## bluegras

how about adding FuelHD and The Outdoor Channel HD


----------



## inazsully

Some day our grand kids will ask, you mean you actually had to watch SD?


----------



## scottchez

I would like to see Dish match DirecTV and Cable Local station HD offereings in every market BEFORE adding any new HD channels.

Example: in my Market DirecTV has CW, PBS Iowa, PBS Nebraska all IN HD. Dish is just SD.

Many other markets have the same issue.


----------



## tampa8

scottchez said:


> I would like to see Dish match DirecTV and Cable Local station HD offereings in every market BEFORE adding any new HD channels.
> 
> Example: in my Market DirecTV has CW, PBS Iowa, PBS Nebraska all IN HD. Dish is just SD.
> 
> Many other markets have the same issue.


That would be very shortsighted of Dish, and is why they don't do that. Some markets are just too small for Dish to allocate their HD space over a channel everyone can watch. Also it's sometimes not related to size at all. For instance Boston PBS is still in SD, but Hartford has it in HD. It can be because of something on the local's end.
The NY RSN's are an example of Dish deciding, only people in the NY DMA can watch games on those channels, and doing the math, the amount the RSN's there want to charge would make Dish possibly have to charge everyone more to off set the increase, so no NY RSN's.

I guess my point is there are a variety of reasons not every DMA has all their locals in HD. Just remember when you compare Dish to Direct TV and Cable, compare the cost to subscribe to them too. In most cases Dish is less.


----------



## Laxguy

inazsully said:


> Some day our grand kids will ask, you mean you actually had to watch SD?


Or, "What's SD, Gramps?" :lol:


----------



## Paul Secic

Jhon69 said:


> Well Dish! is starting out 2012 in good form adding Epix3-382 in HD.
> 
> I can only hope that Epix Drive In-292 will go HD in the future?Soon?.
> 
> I thought I remembered I read somewhere that Encore was going to offer more of their channels in HD besides Encore E- 340?.Hope so.


I'd like the two ENCORE channels that launched last August. They're launching
two more HD channels this year. You must have STARZ to get ENCORE channels in HD.


----------



## scottchez

You missing my point. I said Match. Dish should Match DirecTV in local HD. DirecTV has many markets where they have all there locals in HD like the CW and PBS. Dish does not.
Its hard to sell Dish when the the other guys have all the locals in HD.
I drive around town and it is DireCTV Sat dishs installed on houses I would say 10 to One right now. Who wants SD? And who want to spend an other $50 for a Dish OTA modual plus an other $40 for an antenna.

Dish need to to add Local HDs channels for the CW and PBS before adding more HD.
I thought I read where in 2013 and 2014 the law will require it anyway, is that true. I think they have to be at 60% of markets by Feb 1s or something.



tampa8 said:


> That would be very shortsighted of Dish, and is why they don't do that. Some markets are just too small for Dish to allocate their HD space over a channel everyone can watch. Also it's sometimes not related to size at all. For instance Boston PBS is still in SD, but Hartford has it in HD. It can be because of something on the local's end.
> The NY RSN's are an example of Dish deciding, only people in the NY DMA can watch games on those channels, and doing the math, the amount the RSN's there want to charge would make Dish possibly have to charge everyone more to off set the increase, so no NY RSN's.
> 
> I guess my point is there are a variety of reasons not every DMA has all their locals in HD. Just remember when you compare Dish to Direct TV and Cable, compare the cost to subscribe to them too. In most cases Dish is less.


----------



## BobaBird

inazsully said:


> Some day our grand kids will ask, you mean you actually had to watch SD?


Not only that, I watched Dish SD :eek2:


tampa8 said:


> That would be very shortsighted of Dish, and is why they don't do that. Some markets are just too small for Dish to allocate their HD space over a channel everyone can watch. ...


There are very few if any markets on a ConUS beam, so filling in missing HD locals isn't depriving us of national channels. Smaller markets generally have fewer channels making it more likely they can all fit on the same spotbeam.


----------



## James Long

scottchez said:


> I would like to see Dish match DirecTV and Cable Local station HD offereings in every market BEFORE adding any new HD channels.


More HD locals are coming. There is a threshhold next month that DISH must meet (DirecTV too) where if DISH carries one local HD channel in that market they must offer carriage to all local HD channels in that market. The current threshhold (as of February 2011) is 30% of markets complying with that agreement. In February the compliance level jumps to 60% (and in 2013 the compliance level must be 100%).

This does not help in markets where the HD feed is not broadcast or in markets where no HD stations are carried, but these thresholds will mean more HD locals in markets where HD is carried.



inazsully said:


> Some day our grand kids will ask, you mean you actually had to watch SD?


Our grandkids will consider what we call "HD" to be the "Standard Definition" ... or more likely low definition when technology moves beyond today's standards. (I'd say they would consider it "web cam" quality video, but the web cams are getting better every year as well.)


----------



## Jim5506

Actually that threshold means FEWER local DMA's will be HD, because if they add one or two or three stations in HD , they will very soon have to make all stations HD that transmitt in HD.

For some "smaller" markets like mine in Lubbock, TX (DMA #143) that would necessitate the carriage of 9 or 10 HD stations (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, CW, MYTV, PBS, UNI and TEL + the FOX station has another channel that carries sports in HD from time to time) IN HD, that's more than one TP for HD bandwidth for a DMA of about 250 thousand.

ON top of that, Direct began carrying our locals in HD last fall - DISH WHERE ARE YOU!!


----------



## James Long

Jim5506 said:


> Actually that threshold means FEWER local DMA's will be HD, because if they add one or two or three stations in HD , they will very soon have to make all stations HD that transmitt in HD.


For markets with at least one already carried in HD it means more HD. Yes, in your market you're a "loser" ... but there are more winning markets than losers.



> For some "smaller" markets like mine in Lubbock, TX (DMA #143) that would necessitate the carriage of 9 or 10 HD stations (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, CW, MYTV, PBS, UNI and TEL + the FOX station has another channel that carries sports in HD from time to time) IN HD, that's more than one TP for HD bandwidth for a DMA of about 250 thousand.


I wouldn't consider Lubbock "smaller". More like mid-sized as it has the combination of a lot of stations but not a lot of population. Smaller markets, with less stations, could fit on one transponder. Large markets also have the issue of transponder space requirements. The trouble with the larger markets is a large population does not mean a large number of subscribers. And the threshold for carrying HD requires not only every available HD station be offered carriage (stations may refuse carriage) but that the space be set aside regardless of if each station is carried in HD or carried at all. DISH must be prepared to carry any station that converts to HD OTA as well as the ones already in HD.



> ON top of that, Direct began carrying our locals in HD last fall - DISH WHERE ARE YOU!!


It is a balancing act. I'm sure there are markets where DirecTV customers are screaming for their HD locals. Please see the DirecTV forums for more information. This is not a DISH vs DirecTV thread.


----------



## psdstu

James Long said:


> More HD locals are coming. There is a threshhold next month that DISH must meet (DirecTV too) where if DISH carries one local HD channel in that market they must offer carriage to all local HD channels in that market. The current threshhold (as of February 2011) is 30% of markets complying with that agreement. In February the compliance level jumps to 60% (and in 2013 the compliance level must be 100%).
> 
> This does not help in markets where the HD feed is not broadcast or in markets where no HD stations are carried, but these thresholds will mean more HD locals in markets where HD is carried.
> 
> Our grandkids will consider what we call "HD" to be the "Standard Definition" ... or more likely low definition when technology moves beyond today's standards. (I'd say they would consider it "web cam" quality video, but the web cams are getting better every year as well.)


This helps explain why the Dothan AL DMA still has no local stations in HD while Direct and Comcast have and have had for a long time the locals in HD.

At onetime DISH used to provide a list of the markets they planned to add HD locals to.......... for those DMA's which currently have no locals in HD it sure seems DISH has no intention of changing that anytime soon.

What about a DMA like Panama City FL where we get ABC/NBC/FOX in HD from Panama City and our CBS (SD) comes from Dothan DMA...... if DISH is required to provide the missing CBS in HD to Panama City which comes from Dothan can DISH just provide the HD to Panama City and not Dothan?

It also paints a pretty gloomy picture of DISH not providing Dothan with any locals in HD anytime soon.


----------



## James Long

psdstu said:


> This helps explain why the Dothan AL DMA still has no local stations in HD while Direct and Comcast have and have had for a long time the locals in HD.
> 
> It also paints a pretty gloomy picture of DISH not providing Dothan with any locals in HD anytime soon.


There are currently 9 vacant transponders on 77 (1/3rd of the US capacity) plus there is space available at 61.5 where DISH is planning a new spotbeam satellite. In other words, there is plenty of room for Eastern Arc markets to see more local HD. Dothan is a three station market. It won't stay SD forever.


----------



## Jhon69

Paul Secic said:


> I'd like the two ENCORE channels that launched last August. They're launching
> two more HD channels this year. You must have STARZ to get ENCORE channels in HD.


I get EncoreHD-340,with my ATHD250package.


----------



## coolman302003

I would love to see Dish Network add the following HD Channels for 2012.

National Basic HD Channels:

Outdoor Channel HD
IFC HD
Sundance Channel HD
Ovation HD
Oxygen HD
Fox Movie Channel HD
FearNet HD

RSN HD Channels:

Comcast/Charter Sports Southeast HD (CSS HD) (Full time HD launches Oct. 14, 2012)

Premium HD Channels:

Encore Action HD
Encore Drama HD


----------



## coolman302003

James Long said:


> More HD locals are coming. There is a threshhold next month that DISH must meet (DirecTV too) where *if DISH carries one local HD channel in that market they must offer carriage to all local HD channels in that market.* The current threshhold (as of February 2011) is 30% of markets complying with that agreement. In February the compliance level jumps to 60% (and in 2013 the compliance level must be 100%).


Hi James :wave:

Would this apply to a MyNetworkTV HD local channel that is only carried by one other cable provider in the area and is a sub-channel (720p) of the CBS HD affiliate... In other words does it guarantee that Dish will have to carry this channel in HD with the threshold requirement; Dish currently only carries the big four in HD in my DMA.


----------



## James Long

coolman302003 said:


> Would this apply to a MyNetworkTV HD local channel that is only carried by one other cable provider in the area and is a sub-channel (720p) of the CBS HD affiliate... In other words does it guarantee that Dish will have to carry this channel in HD with the threshold requirement; Dish currently only carries the big four in HD in my DMA.


I don't believe so. The FCC protects big four feeds that are subcarriers from having imported competition (distants) so they do count for something, but I do not believe subchannels need to be carried in HD. If I recall correctly, only the main channel of any broadcast channel needs to be carried.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> For markets with at least one already carried in HD it means more HD. Yes, in your market you're a "loser" ... but there are more winning markets than losers.
> 
> I wouldn't consider Lubbock "smaller". More like mid-sized as it has the combination of a lot of stations but not a lot of population. Smaller markets, with less stations, could fit on one transponder. Large markets also have the issue of transponder space requirements. The trouble with the larger markets is a large population does not mean a large number of subscribers. And the threshold for carrying HD requires not only every available HD station be offered carriage (stations may refuse carriage) but that the space be set aside regardless of if each station is carried in HD or carried at all. DISH must be prepared to carry any station that converts to HD OTA as well as the ones already in HD.
> 
> It is a balancing act. I'm sure there are markets where DirecTV customers are screaming for their HD locals. Please see the DirecTV forums for more information. This is not a DISH vs DirecTV thread.


Why is MYTV considered a network? They don't have any series like Dr. OZ, Dr. Phil.


----------



## Paul Secic

Jhon69 said:


> I get EncoreHD-340,with my ATHD250package.


Do you have STARZ? If so I'll cancel STARZ when those extra ENCORE channel go HD.


----------



## Jhon69

Paul Secic said:


> Do you have STARZ? If so I'll cancel STARZ when those extra ENCORE channel go HD.


No sir,I traded it for 3 months of HBO&Cinemax,when I had 3 months of Starz left to go.Now my HBO&Cinemax has expired(had to cancel online,or pay for them) I still get EncoreHD-340 because it's in the AT250's package(HD250Free I have) along with the other Encore channels in AT250.


----------



## Tiny

ESPN U in HD please, before college football football starts.


----------



## bluegras

I want Universal Sports HD please it would make my dad alot more happy.

Thanks


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I will submit a programming request form to our programming department for Universal Sports in Hd for you. Thanks.



bluegras said:


> I want Universal Sports HD please it would make my dad alot more happy.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Paul Secic

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I will submit a programming request form to our programming department for Universal Sports in Hd for you. Thanks.


Ray

Please put a request for QVC HD

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon

bluegras said:


> I want Universal Sports HD please it would make my dad alot more happy.
> 
> Thanks


I'm confused... I thought we already had this... I thought the rebranded "Vs" was this channel.

Today, though, I got a "Dish Perks" email from Dish that says the Universal Sports channel is coming to multi-sport "soon"...


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm confused... I thought we already had this... I thought the rebranded "Vs" was this channel.
> 
> Today, though, I got a "Dish Perks" email from Dish that says the Universal Sports channel is coming to multi-sport "soon"...


VS became NBC Sports Network (channel 151). Universal Sports is apparently testing on 402 in SD (if one believes the "USN" tag on the test channel).

CBS Sports Network is moving from 152 to 158 - which would open up 152 for Universal Sports right next to 151 NBC Sports Network.


----------



## bluegras

I think thats what going to happen with CBS Sports moving from 152 to 158 Universal Sports will be going to 152 only if Universal Sports broadcasts in HD which would make alot of people happy including me.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I stumbled on the CBSSports move last night... I had just replaced a broken DVR and was re-establishing my favorites list on the new one... and couldn't find the HD feed of CBS sports.

The SD was still on 152... but the HD was only available at 158.

That in conjunction with the email I saw from Dish which mentioned Universal Sports might mean we are close to seeing this one... hopefully it will get an HD feed too.


----------



## bluegras

metoo i want to see Universal Sports have a HD Feed and i think dish would pick it up also.


----------



## Zeke

How about HD locals for the Kirksville, Mo. - Ottumwa, Ia. DMA?
KYOU 15 Fox Ottumwa, Ia. broadcasts HD.
KSHB 41 NBC Kansas City, Mo. broadcasts HD.
KTVO 3 ABC and KTVOD 33 CBS Kirksville - Ottumwa, broadcast HD, with the exception of some of their local programming.


----------



## James Long

I'd just like the correct EPG for the OTA locals I receive. But that has been a two year battle where DISH has pretty much proven that they simply don't care about accuracy in the EPG. All I get when I complain are lies at every level, from the front line CSRs all the way up to executive resolutions - they lie.

There are still two HD locals that need to be carried in my market (CW and PBS). Unless they are added in the next couple of days I suppose I'll be waiting until next year to see them.

As far as national HDs, it is past time that the core RSNs should be 24/7 HD. I know DISH doesn't have the bandwidth to carry "every game" but to be in 2012 and have no 24/7 HD RSNs (except Big 10)? Not acceptable.

I believe they are doing well in other areas. Returning Smithsonian HD will be ok with me. I wouldn't mind seeing NASA HD as being the first PI in HD. I would accept seeing QVC or TBN in HD as those channels have followers. I'm not sure about Universal Sports or RFD's new Rural TV channel being in HD.

The disputed channels, ESPNews, Disney, ABC Family, Disney XD, would be nice to see again for the same reason as Smithsonian - good channels shouldn't go away forever. Add ESPNU, the previously mentioned TBN, QVC and NASA and there would only be a few non-HD channels in AT120 ... and a couple more in AT200. Most having a similar channel already in HD (once the ones in this paragraph are added).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I hate to "me too" a post... but I agree with everything James posted above me. Those are some clear-cut easy places for Dish to start with HD and setting things right.


----------



## oldtexan

I would like to see the following in HD:

The Military Channel
Fox Movie Channel
CSPAN 1
CSPAN 2


----------



## phrelin

CSPAN???? What am I missing on CSPAN these days?


----------



## bnborg

Stewart Vernon said:


> I hate to "me too" a post... but I agree with everything James posted above me. Those are some clear-cut easy places for Dish to start with HD and setting things right.


I agree.


----------



## BobaBird

phrelin said:


> CSPAN???? What am I missing on CSPAN these days?


Perhaps without a wide-screen presentation you're not seeing the far left and the far right.


----------



## habsfan66

James Long said:


> VS became NBC Sports Network (channel 151). Universal Sports is apparently testing on 402 in SD (if one believes the "USN" tag on the test channel).
> 
> CBS Sports Network is moving from 152 to 158 - which would open up 152 for Universal Sports right next to 151 NBC Sports Network.


I was thinking maybe they were opening up 152 for the MLB alternate channel, to be next the to the main channel at 153. Guess not.


----------



## irishprince317

oldtexan said:


> I would like to see the following in HD:
> 
> The Military Channel
> Fox Movie Channel
> CSPAN 1
> CSPAN 2


Military channel HD in not avail. Launch is summer 2012


----------



## irishprince317

:lol:


BobaBird said:


> Perhaps without a wide-screen presentation you're not seeing the far left and the far right.


----------



## steveT

BBC World
CNN International
Ion


----------



## Paul Secic

steveT said:


> BBC World
> CNN International
> Ion


I want QVC HD
CNN Internatial


----------



## blackhillsjk

James, how about local HD in Rapid City 57754 ? Direct, and all the cable companies have them in HD. Just not dish. Any thoughts ?


----------



## James Long

blackhillsjk said:


> James, how about local HD in Rapid City 57754 ? Direct, and all the cable companies have them in HD. Just not dish. Any thoughts ?


Anything is possible. I won't know until they are uplinked.

The good thing for cable companies is that they only have to worry about carrying one set of locals ... the ones receivable at their head end in the market. DISH is burning 38% of their capacity (Western Arc) on locals. Could you imagine a cable system where 38% of their channels were locals? In a market like Rapid City where five channels are carried by DISH (in SD) you would only have a 13 channel system. 

Not to mention the backhauls. DISH has to get the signals they receive in each market to an uplink center in order to deliver them to anyone. Cable just has to receive the signal. At worse they have a few direct feeds from local stations ... not thousands of local channels to transmit across the country before sending them out into space and back.

DirecTV has markets that they do not serve in HD ... as well as markets that do not have SD local carriage (the last time I checked). Rapid City just happens to be one of the markets DISH needs to upgrade.


----------



## blackhillsjk

Thanks for the Reply. Hopefully we can get them soon....Sports of any kind in sd just isn't the same.


----------



## paja

Paul Secic said:


> I want QVC HD
> CNN Internatial


CNN Inter-one of the better news channels


----------



## rtd2

James Long said:


> Anything is possible. I won't know until they are uplinked.
> 
> The good thing for cable companies is that they only have to worry about carrying one set of locals ... the ones receivable at their head end in the market. DISH is burning 38% of their capacity (Western Arc) on locals. Could you imagine a cable system where 38% of their channels were locals? In a market like Rapid City where five channels are carried by DISH (in SD) you would only have a 13 channel system.
> 
> Not to mention the backhauls. DISH has to get the signals they receive in each market to an uplink center in order to deliver them to anyone. Cable just has to receive the signal. At worse they have a few direct feeds from local stations ... not thousands of local channels to transmit across the country before sending them out into space and back.
> 
> DirecTV has markets that they do not serve in HD ... as well as markets that do not have SD local carriage (the last time I checked). Rapid City just happens to be one of the markets DISH needs to upgrade.


ADD Gulfport/Biloxi to that list of markets Dish Needs to Upgrade!! ...I know we are a SMALL DMA but Dish/ Direct both added us back in 2010. the only difference was Direct uplinked HD and Dish only lit SD ! Our local ABC -WLOX annouced today they are adding a CBS channel so that will give us 3/4 networks local and leave NBC only station coming from New Orleans, La or Mobile, Al markets.


----------



## zztinker

Bakersfield Ca., Dish HD yes, Direct HD NO....So, I'm going with dish after March 15 with the hopper......


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

If you have any questions about our services or equipment, please let me know. Thanks.



zztinker said:


> Bakersfield Ca., Dish HD yes, Direct HD NO....So, I'm going with dish after March 15 with the hopper......


----------



## jeffdb27

How long, once a local channel is uplinked "for testing", does it usually take for the channel to become available to subscribers? I see that KSCW (CW) in Wichita, KS was uplinked on February 22nd, 2012. 

Back on February 3, 2012, I emailed the station and asked why they weren't on DISH in HD and was told they they had talked to DISH "last week" and were told "soon". Of course no date was given.

Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

There really is no usual... I believe there have been channels uplinked for testing that stayed there for a year and never became live to customers.


----------



## jeffdb27

Well, in this case, it turns out to be a little over a month. I was surprised to see on the uplink report for March 28th that KSCW was available to customers. Yesterday I confirmed that that channel was in fact available in HD on my 722k.


----------



## domingos35

any new HD channels coming?
i want FSC+ HD


----------



## rtd2

I guess I'm in the 2013 time frame for dish upgrading our locals to HD. Also Our Market has been a short market(only ABC/FOX) its entire existance but last week our local ABC- WLOX went live with our areas first CBS on one of its subchannels and its no where in site on Dish. according to Wlox's site here is the latest info. from dish , 


"DirecTV is airing a CBS feed in HD on channel 390 temporarily, but will air WLOX CBS by April 25. When we learn what channel number they are giving it and when it is available, we will let you know. We have yet to hear from DirecTV, Dish Network about placement for WLOX-CBS on their channel lineups, but we are optimistic that WLOX- CBS will soon be available on their services. WLOX- ABC is unchanged by this addition" 

Also Learned our Local Fox -WXXV will be adding NBC in July! thus giving us all 4 networks local


----------



## PBowie

Agreed - FSC+ in HD is a must for me-Im paying 15 bucks a month extra for a SD channel


----------



## MarkoC

PBowie said:


> Agreed - FSC+ in HD is a must for me-Im paying 15 bucks a month extra for a SD channel


I was a FSC+ subscriber as well until I dropped it and signed up for foxsoccer2go.com. It is available for 19.99 a month or 169.99 a year and you have access to a lot more games, both live and on demand. I have a Mac Mini hooked up to my TV and the picture quality is much better than the SD version of FSC+. Additionally, they have an iPhone and iPad app. No brainer for me.


----------



## bonipie

Hi,
We are avid motocross fans. For several years, Directv fans have had HD broadcast on Fuel. If we go to a bar at 9am that will let us tune to motocross on Fuel, we can see it in HD-sad. This is not minor. The SD is so bad-the riders have 12" high numbers on their back and you can't read the 12" high numbers. Is that bad, or what?

I hope they don't say that "enough people don't watch Fuel TV to justify it" because you do not watch Fuel unless you really want to see something specific-It is bad in SD! If it was in HD, we would watch a lot of the programming in HD.

I think, for the price we are paying for programming, we deserve to see the available Fuel HD programming in HD, like Directv has. When is this going to happen?

Boni


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I will submit a programming request form to our programming department. Thanks.



bonipie said:


> Hi,
> We are avid motocross fans. For several years, Directv fans have had HD broadcast on Fuel. If we go to a bar at 9am that will let us tune to motocross on Fuel, we can see it in HD-sad. This is not minor. The SD is so bad-the riders have 12" high numbers on their back and you can't read the 12" high numbers. Is that bad, or what?
> 
> I hope they don't say that "enough people don't watch Fuel TV to justify it" because you do not watch Fuel unless you really want to see something specific-It is bad in SD! If it was in HD, we would watch a lot of the programming in HD.
> 
> I think, for the price we are paying for programming, we deserve to see the available Fuel HD programming in HD, like Directv has. When is this going to happen?
> 
> Boni


----------



## Paul Secic

bonipie said:


> Hi,
> We are avid motocross fans. For several years, Directv fans have had HD broadcast on Fuel. If we go to a bar at 9am that will let us tune to motocross on Fuel, we can see it in HD-sad. This is not minor. The SD is so bad-the riders have 12" high numbers on their back and you can't read the 12" high numbers. Is that bad, or what?
> 
> I hope they don't say that "enough people don't watch Fuel TV to justify it" because you do not watch Fuel unless you really want to see something specific-It is bad in SD! If it was in HD, we would watch a lot of the programming in HD.
> 
> I think, for the price we are paying for programming, we deserve to see the available Fuel HD programming in HD, like Directv has. When is this going to happen?
> 
> Boni


I've never heard Fuel TV.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

It's channel 398 in the AT 120 and above programming packages.

Here is a description of the channel:

FUEL TV delivers original and exclusive programs that speak to the core of the action sports lifestyle like no other network. FUEL TV reaches the youth demographics that is extremely loyal to their favorite brands and has a high consumption appetite for advanced video and data platforms.

Thanks.



Paul Secic said:


> I've never heard Fuel TV.


----------



## bonipie

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I will submit a programming request form to our programming department. Thanks.


Sorry to hear that. I believed (can't remember why) that Dish was already working on it.

But, thanks for your efforts.

Boni


----------



## Paul Secic

Jhon69 said:


> Well Dish! is starting out 2012 in good form adding Epix3-382 in HD.
> 
> I can only hope that Epix Drive In-292 will go HD in the future?Soon?.
> 
> I thought I remembered I read somewhere that Encore was going to offer more of their channels in HD besides Encore E- 340?.Hope so.


I would like all of the ENCORE channels in HD PLEASE!!!


----------



## Jhon69

Paul Secic said:


> I would like all of the ENCORE channels in HD PLEASE!!!


Me too!!.


----------



## astrantz

I miss the Dish HD absolute package.
It was awesome


----------



## jilla

I wish Willow TV is on HD. If you sign up for them in the internet it is in HD using my samsung TV Apps but with Dish it is not 
Also I wish Some of the South Asian channells (SUN TV network) is relayed in HD in India. Dish is monopolizing them now & why not offer in HD?


----------



## domingos35

any new HD channels coming?


----------



## ggotch5445

I will add my vote to seeing Dish pick up the HD feed for NASA-TV.
Could the recent channel number move be the first step towards seeing this happen?
Thanks!


----------



## James Long

ggotch5445 said:


> I will add my vote to seeing Dish pick up the HD feed for NASA-TV.
> Could the recent channel number move be the first step towards seeing this happen?
> Thanks!


HD can be on any channel number ... personally I feel the move is a step backwards for NASA, pushing the channel away from the news and weather channels (which are common go to channels) into a range of channels that is not so special.


----------



## Tiny

Espn u in hd before college football season starts please dish network.


----------



## surfdude85

Agreed!! ESPN U in HD.. I love college football.


----------



## 4bama

Add one more wish for ESPNU-HD....it's taking too long for Dish to solve the contract disputes...☺☺


----------



## Paul Secic

surfdude85 said:


> Agreed!! ESPN U in HD.. I love college football.


It won't happen until Dish and Disney gets a new deal.


----------



## bnewt

I'd like to see
Outdoor channel HD
Fox Movie HD
ESPNU HD
ABC Family HD
Smithsonian HD


----------



## crabtrp

AMC HD would be nice.


----------



## harsh

I'd like to see WFN back in HD. The SD version just isn't the same.


----------



## Jhon69

domingos35 said:


> any new HD channels coming?


Reelz channel-299 is in HD again.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

One week (give or take) for the college football season... and I had once again hoped for ESPNUHD... the ACC has a lot of games on ESPNU, including a Friday nighter opening the season this year... but I doubt this happens since no word on Disney negotiations in what seems like forever.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> ... but I doubt this happens since no word on Disney negotiations in what seems like forever.


As far as I can tell there are no negotiations in progress. Perhaps when the current ABC/Disney contracts expire (and when they expire, I do not know).


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> As far as I can tell there are no negotiations in progress. Perhaps when the current ABC/Disney contracts expire (and when they expire, I do not know).


I would like the Africa Channel. Looks like Dish is slowing down on HD channels. I also want STARZ Cinama.


----------



## prashp1

Zee TV HD


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I will submit a program request form to our programming department for ZEE TV in HD for you. Thanks.



prashp1 said:


> Zee TV HD


----------



## kskies2

In addition to *Zee TV HD*, please add *Star India Plus HD*, *Sony Entertainment Television Asia HD*, and *Aapka Colors HD*. All of these are currently available in HD, but Dish Network only carries them in SD.


----------



## prashp1

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I will submit a program request form to our programming department for ZEE TV in HD for you. Thanks.


Actually, I just found out that Dish Network has up linked and is in testing process for ZEE TV in HD.


----------



## prashp1

Star India Plus HD (STAR+)
Sony Entertainment Television Asia HD (SET)
Aapka Colors HD (APCLR)
Zee Cinema HD (ZCINE)


----------



## surma884

kskies2 said:


> In addition to *Zee TV HD*, please add *Star India Plus HD*, *Sony Entertainment Television Asia HD*, and *Aapka Colors HD*. All of these are currently available in HD, but Dish Network only carries them in SD.





prashp1 said:


> Star India Plus HD (STAR+)
> Sony Entertainment Television Asia HD (SET)
> Aapka Colors HD (APCLR)
> Zee Cinema HD (ZCINE)


+1 to these requests.


----------



## Paul Secic

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I will submit a program request form to our programming department for ZEE TV in HD for you. Thanks.


I want QVCHD! I had QVCHD in 2004 when I switched to U-VERSE which was a mistake.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I will submit a request for QVC in HD for you. Thanks.



Paul Secic said:


> I want QVCHD! I had QVCHD in 2004 when I switched to U-VERSE which was a mistake.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I think it has been a couple of years... but I think I remember that QVCHD was reportedly uplinked for testing a couple of years back, but never materialized as a channel on Dish.


----------



## Food Lion Man

We have been with Dish for 13 months now and wonder why they only broadcast RSN's in HD when it's a live game. We had Directv previously and about all the sports channels are in HD all the time. Does Dish not have the bandwidth to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## James Long

Food Lion Man said:


> We have been with Dish for 13 months now and wonder why they only broadcast RSN's in HD when it's a live game. We had Directv previously and about all the sports channels are in HD all the time. Does Dish not have the bandwidth to do this?


Capacity is improving (basically the same bandwidth with more channels on each transponder). But they still don't have enough to do 24x7 RSNs plus alts plus any new channels ... and with more channels wanting HD carriage DISH could end up losing channels when renewals come up if they cannot offer a HD channel.


----------



## kick4fun

Question..
I'm thinking of switching from Directv to Dish and was told the HD Quality is good at Dish but not quite as sharp as Directv.. Some refer the quality of DISH as HD Lite and Directv having full 1080i.. Thoughts and Experiences???.. I'm sure this has been talked to death in the past, but considering this is a DISH HD Thread, I thought I'd ask.. Thank you...


----------



## RasputinAXP

Talked to death and a tempest in a teapot. It's really not a bad thing.


----------



## Jhon69

kick4fun said:


> Question..
> I'm thinking of switching from Directv to Dish and was told the HD Quality is good at Dish but not quite as sharp as Directv.. Some refer the quality of DISH as HD Lite and Directv having full 1080i.. Thoughts and Experiences???.. I'm sure this has been talked to death in the past, but considering this is a DISH HD Thread, I thought I'd ask.. Thank you...


Well if you want more basic HD channels and don't really care about HD sports channels or HD Premium channels and want cheaper programming prices.

If you would like channel logos in the guide(EPG) the ability to sling the program your watching to your computer ect.(needs Sling Adaptor) then the DISH Hopper whole house HDDVR system is what you need.Good Luck!

P.S. I sit 10' away from my 55" HDTV and Dish's HD channels look good enough for me.


----------



## mweathers

I consider myself an HD snob. I will not watch anything that is not in HD. I was with Direct for 15 until this past July. I was like you...very afraid to come over due to picture quality issues I had heard about. 

Well, don't worry any more about that. I sit 12 feet from my 60" plasma. To me the HD picture using the Hopper is BETTER than Direct. I never expected that! Don't know why it would be better, but to my eyes it is.

Plus there are so many other advantages of the Hopper/Joey system that have been talked about a lot. You also get Sirius/XM back! 

So if you're thinking of Hopping over (couldn't resist!!!), come on. You will not regret it.


----------



## kick4fun

"mweathers" said:


> I consider myself an HD snob. I will not watch anything that is not in HD. I was with Direct for 15 until this past July. I was like you...very afraid to come over due to picture quality issues I had heard about.
> 
> Well, don't worry any more about that. I sit 12 feet from my 60" plasma. To me the HD picture using the Hopper is BETTER than Direct. I never expected that! Don't know why it would be better, but to my eyes it is.
> 
> Plus there are so many other advantages of the Hopper/Joey system that have been talked about a lot. You also get Sirius/XM back!
> 
> So if you're thinking of Hopping over (couldn't resist!!!), come on. You will not regret it.


Thank you.. I did today with an install tomorrow.. Very excited to watch Pac12 in Hd on the Hopper


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

We are glad to have you as a DISH customer. We are here to answer your questions and concerns. Thanks.



kick4fun said:


> Thank you.. I did today with an install tomorrow.. Very excited to watch Pac12 in Hd on the Hopper


----------



## Paul Secic

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I will submit a request for QVC in HD for you. Thanks.


Do you know when all of the ENCORE channels will be in HD on Dish?


----------



## Paul Secic

Stewart Vernon said:


> I think it has been a couple of years... but I think I remember that QVCHD was reportedly uplinked for testing a couple of years back, but never materialized as a channel on Dish.


You're correct it was uplinked at one time.


----------



## Paul Secic

kick4fun said:


> Question..
> I'm thinking of switching from Directv to Dish and was told the HD Quality is good at Dish but not quite as sharp as Directv.. Some refer the quality of DISH as HD Lite and Directv having full 1080i.. Thoughts and Experiences???.. I'm sure this has been talked to death in the past, but considering this is a DISH HD Thread, I thought I'd ask.. Thank you...


The HD on Dish is sharp & crisp!


----------



## Deke Rivers

when is my local PBS going HD? WTTW in Chicago?


----------



## Singe0255

Haven't found the details elsewhere, does Dish have HD Locals in the Medford, OR market?


----------



## James Long

Singe0255 said:


> Haven't found the details elsewhere, does Dish have HD Locals in the Medford, OR market?


Yes.

5-00 KOBI	MEDFORD, OR (NBC) -	HD
8-00 KSYS	MEDFORD, OR (PBS) -	HD
10-00 KTVL	MEDFORD, OR (CBS) -	HD
11-00 KTVLD	MEDFORD, OR (CW) -	SD
12-00 KDRV	MEDFORD, OR (ABC) -	HD
26-00 KMVU	MEDFORD, OR (FOX) -	HD
30-00 KBLN	GRANTS PASS, OR -	SD
48-00 KFBI	MEDFORD, OR -	SD


----------



## bluegras

so we the following hd channels are up in testing WE,Fuse,sundance,IFC all of them in HD so does that mean that dish will be out of room for the rest of the year?or will the new satellite


----------



## Bobmu

Does DISH have any plans to carry ESPNU in HD? Many of the best college basketball games are scheduled for this channel!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

And another year comes to a close... maybe next year will be the year!


----------

